# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  Grandes molinos

## Jonasino

Grandes Molinos Vascos






> Municipio
> 
> Grado de protección
> 
> 
> La Sociedad Grandes Molinos Vascos S.A. se creó en 1920 para dedicarse a la fabricación de harinas a gran escala, y a la importación de maíz y otros cereales. La fábrica se instaló en Zorroza, junto a la Ría, lo que le permitiría descargar directamente el trigo y el maíz que llegaban por mar, del buque a los silos. La fabrica ocupó el solar donde en 1615 se ubicaba el Astillero Real de Zorroza de cuyas instalaciones sólo quedaban en pie el arco de acceso y el edificio de la cordelería, que sería empleado para limpieza de sacos.
> 
> El edificio fabril se levantó entre 1923 y 1924 según proyecto de Federico de Ugalde y Echevarría. Lo componen dos elementos claramente diferenciados: un inmueble destinado a la fabricación y almacenamiento y otro destinado a silos. El primero es un edificio de planta rectangular, con la planta baja y el primer piso destinados a almacenes, cuatro pisos que contenían la maquinaria necesaria para la producción y otro más que corresponde a la cubierta. La estructura es de hormigón armado y las fachadas se cierran con bloque de hormigón que por el exterior se revocan formando fajas y molduras. Es una de las pocas fábricas de pisos que existen en Bizkaia y la apariencia exterior es la de un potente edificio con una composición equilibrada de vanos y muros, lo que le da un cierto clasicismo que convive con los recursos regionalistas con que se ha solucionado la torre que se levanta en el centro de la fachada.
> 
> ...




Fuente: Asociación Vasca de Patrimonio Industrial y Obra Pública

----------

JMTrigos (10-may-2015)

----------

